# Cichlid convention and Shedd aquarium photos



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Since we're sharing vacation photos, I guess I could share the photos I took a few weeks ago.

Here's the ones from the ACA convention in Chicago.
ACA Chicago

And from our tour of the Shedd aquarium.
Shedd aquarium
It was tough to get good photos there since there was so much glare in some places, and too dark in others, but some came out better than I thought.

All in all it was a great trip once we got there. They cancelled 150 flights at the Ohare and ours was one of them, but we finally got there via Milwaukee and some driving.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Are the above links working, or is there just no interest in an aquatic themed vacation like I assumed there might be on a board like this? 

I'm only asking because the photo host switched things around, and I'm not sure if the original links are good anymore.....
If it's just a disinterest thing, disregard...


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

it worked for me! very nice pictures! that one crab is HUGE! I'd never want to run into one of those without a nice thick piece of glass between us!


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 8, 2005)

pictures work fine, really nice. I've been to chicago a few times but never made the Shedd Aquarium - I want to go now.


----------

